# NGD: Rare Bird



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

I posted an add on Craigslist, in search for an acoustic guitar for my sisters, daughter for her 11th birthday. Yesterday a guy emailed me back and said he had a Sakura guitar from the 70's, in excellent condition with a case. He emailed me a few pictures, and found out it was a Gibson Hummingbird copy/lawsuit. 


So, today I caught a ride with my two friends who are getting married and were passing threw Penticton, on their way to Oliver, to talk to a Pastor. 


We arrived at the guys house and within 5 minutes of arriving, I paid for it and we were on our way. We get home and I called up my sister and told her that I picked up the guitar, for her daughter. She tells me, "she didn't want a guitar for her birthday anymore." and that I could keep it, if I wanted.




Look at what $150 dollars got me:


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Came with this awesome leather strap from I am guessing the mid 70's














It looks great along side my Ibanez Jamboree/Hummingbird style copy
















I honestly couldn't be happier with this guitar. For it's age, I would give condition wise around a 9.5 out of 10. I strung it up with some .12 to .54 strings. It is incredibly bright and with awesome mids. Very vocal guitar.








Enjoy!
Daniel
:thu:


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow! Really nice and what a deal! She looks brand new! Enjoy!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

For that kind of cash you can't go wrong


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, that's a great score! Beautiful looking guitar!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Man, you stole that one, congrats!

The grain on the back is wicked.

It looks like it's in great shape, nice.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow. Cheaper than dinner for two at The Keg


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would say you got the deal of the month. Very nice!


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

No manufacturer`s name on the label...like Suzuki or something?


----------



## harrym (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, what a great deal..Very nice.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

guess not then?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I have an old Ibanez Concord which is also a hummingbird copy. Although its basically a plywood guitar, it actually sounds pretty good. Another plus, is that you don't need to worry about humidifying these beasts in the winter months.


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

Awww... I feel sad that the niece lost interest. I would have loved to get that as a young girl!


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice going! For $50 who cares about brands. As long as it is playable and sounds good you've got a great deal. Well done!


----------

